# Bluewater South of Elbow and at Spur



## OutboardClassic (Jun 18, 2014)

Bluewater is in close. Great reports coming from the Elbow down to the Spur. Perfect water conditions for the 2016 Gulf Coast Outboard Classic (GCOC)! Register your team today at www.outboardclassic.com. The GCOC is a release only billfish tournament and also includes three other categories for weighed fish (Dolphin, Wahoo and Tuna). A minimum of $32,000 in cash prizes are guaranteed (based on 20 boats) again for this year’s event. In 2015, over $70,000 in cash prizes were awarded which included the base entry fees and cash award categories.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey you guys with a single or even twins look at the rules.
There is no boat size limit… the only requirement is outboard propulsion.
So don't get upset when a Triple or even a Quad passes you on your way out to Spur or to the rigs.
Good luck and have fun fishing.
Whyme


----------



## dogdoc (Jun 15, 2009)

is it still on...the weather doesn't look too sporty


----------



## OutboardClassic (Jun 18, 2014)

Due to the forecast, this tournament has now been rescheduled for August 12-13


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

WhyMe said:


> Hey you guys with a single or even twins look at the rules.
> There is no boat size limit… the only requirement is outboard propulsion.
> So don't get upset when a Triple or even a Quad passes you on your way out to Spur or to the rigs.
> Good luck and have fun fishing.
> Whyme


Tell that to the "cotton patch" who's cruise is 20 knots versus all them 40 knots sport fish boats.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

OutboardClassic said:


> Due to the forecast, this tournament has now been rescheduled for August 12-13


 knowing that we weigh at MBGFC, what is going to be done about the AGC Bonanza Day tournament weighing in there the same day.


----------

